# First time purchacing 1/2 hog and helping process this weekend



## dipence71 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well my best friend who does this every year and last year told her I want in just called and they are doing 2 large hog and wanted to know if I was still interested. HECK YAHHH!!! 
I asked if I could come help and she was like well we only have the one saw. I said well can I come watch it being done. And she laughed and told her dh that she was worried about me lol  (in a funny way)  many yrs ago I would NEVER have even wanted to watch let alone help. 
I have skinned and processed my own deer for years, but
Now I am butchering my own chickens and eventually my own rabbits (haven't butchered them yet) and now I am moving on to hogs and eventually cows.
My new favorite show is Kill It Cook it Eat it.

I believe I am freaking all my friends and relative out. barnie And even my DH has been shocked and surprised in the change in me over time. Last summer I butchered my first chicken from killing to cooking by myself for the first time. He never thought I would be able to kill my chickens so he was going to do it "for" me. I said no I raised them I am doing it in my way (killing cone verses wringing their neck which I find unbearable) My parents use to do it that way and I had to be the chicken chaser and I will not have any part of that ever again or subject my DD12 to that. Not that it is wrong but just not the way I want to do it.

But if shtf guess where everyone will run. and it will be my way or the highway.


----------



## dipence71 (Mar 13, 2011)

And to find out it is 100% antibiotic/hormone free and organic!!!!

Eating some fresh and I mean just cut off the hog hours ago fresh....pork chops,  YUMMM!!!!


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 13, 2011)

dipence71 said:
			
		

> And to find out it is 100% antibiotic/hormone free and organic!!!!
> 
> Eating some fresh and I mean just cut off the hog hours ago fresh....pork chops,  YUMMM!!!!


That is so great....I'm getting my first piglets in May.  I can't wait to get them to the butcher.  Actually, I'm also thinking of doing the butchering myself.  I just started raising and butchering meat chicks last year, and I'm now graduating to pigs.  I also have a highland/angus steer that goes to the butcher late fall/early winter.  I can't wait until my freezer is full!

Congrats on the 1/2 pig!


----------

